

Show HN: Gingr - A platform for dog kennels & daycares - leesalminen
https://demo.gingrapp.com/auth/login?demo=true

======
leesalminen
This is a culmination of a 6 month side project. Have 2 paying customers so
far who have helped drive development.

Gingr is a platform for dog kennels & daycares that helps manage reservations,
report cards, immunization records, etc...

The next step is to build a customer facing side where they can login and
request new reservations, view past receipts, etc..

